# Stocking levels



## Rich Jackson (21 Nov 2013)

I know it's a bit of a how longs a piece of string question but
What's do people think rough stocking levels for a 450ltr low tech tank are? I'm thinking of neon rainbows or threadfin rainbows and tetras with corys and ottos. Where do I stand on compatibility with shrimp with these fish also.


----------



## krazypara3165 (21 Nov 2013)

it all depends of your water change regime too. I have 5 black skirt tetras, 20+ rummynose and 11 adult discus in a 280l. and I change 33% twice a week.


----------



## Rob P (21 Nov 2013)

You can try a site like this for a rough idea and it gives comments on stocking compatibility as well AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor

Also seriously fish is good.

Many 'rules' get banded about ranging from 1cm adult fish per litre of water to 1cm per 2 litres. Seems to be one extreme to the other, so many suggest 2.5cm per 4.5 litres which is middle for diddle.

Factor in swimming space (seriously fish gives suggested min footprint for example), bioload etc and it's all guesswork, but guidelines help get you started


----------



## Rich Jackson (21 Nov 2013)

Cheers I'll look into those thanks.


----------



## Edvet (21 Nov 2013)

krazypara3165 said:


> it all depends of your water change regime too. I have 5 black skirt tetras, 20+ rummynose and 11 adult discus in a 280l. and I change 33% twice a week.


 or on your filter size. I've seen tanks absolutely chockfull of fish, but these are backed by huge filtercapacity.


----------



## Rob P (21 Nov 2013)

More fish also means more ammonia therefore more probability of problems with ammonia loving algae


----------



## krazypara3165 (21 Nov 2013)

Edvet said:


> or on your filter size. I've seen tanks absolutely chockfull of fish, but these are backed by huge filtercapacity.


 
also a good point! i have x2 2000lph filters on mine.


----------



## Rich Jackson (21 Nov 2013)

I have 450 litre tank which I suspect once substrate and wood is in would total around 380-400ltr and a 120ltr sump again probably running 80-90ltr with turnover of 2000ltr/hr. Fairly heavy plant mass adding ferts at 5ml a day. Constant water change of about 2 ltrs a day and at the moment 20 ltrs changed every 3 day's. Tank is cycling at the moment so nitrite nitrate and ammonia high.


----------



## Edvet (21 Nov 2013)

With a big established plantmass cycling should not be neccesary, ammonia will be used by plants very fast ans so should nitrite/nitrate. We supply large ammounts of N to keep m growing


----------



## Rich Jackson (21 Nov 2013)

Plants have only been in 1 week so I wouldn't say established.


----------



## krazypara3165 (21 Nov 2013)

Rob P said:


> You can try a site like this for a rough idea and it gives comments on stocking compatibility as well AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor
> 
> Also seriously fish is good.
> 
> ...


 

this is a superb little website. just had a mooch!


----------

